# Huskee 24 HP Garden Tractor won't go uphill



## jwa89

I have a Huskee 24 hp garden tractor model 14AI808H731. The transaxle is the variable speed but not hydrostatic. It has forward high, forward low and reverse. 

Yesterday I put new brakes on and drove the mower. I thought I had the brakes too tight because the tires locked up when I let off gas. I loosened the brakes and started driving uphill then it stopped. I let off the gas and pushed it again and it took off up the hill. Now it stops going uphill and seems to drive slow. 

I am wondering if the engine pulley key has sheared. Would the pulley still be on tight enough to drive on flat ground. Would the brakes being too tight cause this to shear. The longer drive belt seems tight and the variable speed pulley moves freely. The mower does not bog down or anything.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jwa89

I drove the mower again and I don't think it is the engine pulley. It drives fine in forward low and reverse. When I drive forward high it will drive fine until I hit a hill then stops. I can let off the peddle and push it in again and it goes but it is a little jerky and I can smell rubber burning. The belt that is making the burning smell is the upper smaller belt. Does this sound like an internal transaxle problem? Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367

Welcome to the forum ,jwa89 !
Your model # has the "H" in it,which means it IS a hydrostatic trans . The symptoms sound more like the belt is binding/slipping on the variable drive pulley.
Double-check the belt,and make sure it is routed correctly,and that the vari-drive pulley is not binding . Also,check the transmission release lever(if equipped) to make sure it is in the correct position. It may not have one.


----------



## jwa89

I am pretty sure the belts are on right. How can I check the variable drive pulley? The center portion of the pulley moves up and down freely. Thanks for your help!


----------



## jhngardner367

If the center sheave moves freely,then it's ok. Do you see any rust/dents etc.,on any of the pulleys?
Are there any burn/gouge marks on the belt,from running it?


----------



## jwa89

I don't see any burn marks on the belt, but i can see where part of the belt has melted off at the idler pulley. I will take the idler pulley off tonight and check it out. Could that be the problem?


----------



## jhngardner367

Definitely !!


----------



## jwa89

I took the idler pulley off and it spins freely. There is some surface rust on the idler pulley. The belt has been worn pretty bad on one side. The idler arm had some play up and down (not in direction of spring) Would surface rust cause a problem? Should the idler arm have any play in it? Thanks again.


----------



## jwa89

Should the top of the variable pulley be on same plane as transmission pulley? The variable pulley is a little higher. The bolt and nut that held idler pulley arm was cross threaded on so I will have to order new bolt and nut. I noticed there was a lot of belt remnants all around the pulleys. Should I replace all the pulleys?


----------



## dangeroustoys56

You need new belts - as belts wear, they stretch and glaze and eventually slip - i have a 92 white that i changed the OEM belts on after 20 years( kept putting it off cause its a pain to do) - it would barely climb the hill in the backyard .

Its okay for the variable pulley to be higher- the belt rides across the whole pulley surface, depending on what 'gear' its in .


----------



## jwa89

Thanks a lot for your help. I will put new belts on. I think I damaged the belt when I drove with the brakes too tight. Thanks again. Without your help I probably would have already had the transaxle apart.


----------



## jhngardner367

Thanks DT56 ! I was running out of ideas ! For some reason, I assumed he had good belts .


----------



## jwa89

Actually the belts were new. I bought the mower recently and they just put new belts on. I didn't realize how important the belts were until talking to you guys and doings some research. I just tore the belts up.


----------



## jhngardner367

That's part of learning about these units ! I have always stood by the old saying" you;re NEVER too old to learn"...and I'm still learning !


----------

